# Columbia College Hollywood'S All Faculty Members are Industry Professional



## jyotirmay (Jun 22, 2011)

Columbia College Hollywood  offers BFA degrees in Cinema or combined Cinema & Television Production and AFA degree in combined Cinema & Television Production. The All Notable faculty members  of CCH are Industry Professionals. Many Professors various  award winners and nominees including Academy award and Emmy Awards.Here is the List of Few Notable Faculty members name and their Professional Experience.         


CINEMATOGRAPHY
-------------------

Aldo Antonelli
----------------
Professional Experience
-------------------------- 
The Unit - Camera Operator
Batman & Robin - Camera Operator
Turbo: A Power Rangers Movie - Camera Operator
Heat - Camera Operator
Strange Days - Camera Operator

Jillian Arnold
-----------------------
Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Paul - Visual Effects Team, Video Technician
Freakonomics - Camera Assistant
Phoenix Mars Landing Mission - Camera Operator
Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter Launch: 3D - Camera Operator
The Galapagos - Cinematographer/Colorist,
Wired Science Next Fest Education Promo - Cinematographer
TOPPS Baseball Card Promo - Cinematographer/Colorist/ Editor
NIKE 6.0 US Surf Open Promo: HD - Cinematographer, Colorist

Charles Haine
----------------
Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Dracula's Guest - Cinematographer
Playing House - Colorist

John Huneck
------------
Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

George Lopez - Director of Photography
Drew Carey - Director of Photography
The Larry Sanders Show - Director of Photography
The Terminator - Special Effects Photography
Dances With Wolves - Director of Photography, Second Unit

Jim Mahoney
-------------

Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Los Angeles Times - Freelance Photographer
Boston Scientific - Freelance Photographer
The Rangefinder - Freelance Photographer
Santa Barbara News Press - Freelance Photographer
Eletrofilm, Inc. - Freelance Photographer


Charles Rose
-------------

Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Screamers - Cinematographer
Dark Reel - Cinematographer
You Are So Going to Hell! - Cinematographer
Temptation - Cinematographer

Stan Fisher
-------------

Professional Experience 
--------------------------

Geraldo - Camera Op/Director of Photography/Field Producer
The Wayne Brady Show - Director of Photogarphy
So You Think You Can Dance? - Studio Handheld Camera Op. & Field Camera
Comic View - Studio Camera Operator
The Monique Show - Studio Camera Operator
Ultimate Gamer - Handheld Studio Camera Operator

Andy Bates
-----------

Professional Experience 
--------------------------

Altered by Elvis - Cinematographer
The Analyst's Good-Bye - Cinematographer
Jumping In - Cinematographer

Aashish Gandhi
-----------------

Professional Experience
------------------------- 

Necessary Evil - Director of Photography
Lily and the Syphon - Director of Photography
Until June - Sleepless - Director of Photography

Vince Toto
------------

Professional Experience 

The Devil's Advocate - Visual Effects Director of Photography
Practical Magic - Visual Effects Director of Photography
Air Force One - Assistant Motion Control Operator
Pee-Wee's Playhouse - Animation Camera Operator
Predator 2 - Assistant Camera, Video Image Crew
The Man Show - Cinematographer, Opening Sequence

                  DIRECTOR
              -----------------

Nicole Jefferson Asher
------------------------

Professional Experience
-------------------------

The Next Episode - Story Producer
Todd World - Writer
Taina - Staff Writer
Left Eye's No Hero of Mine - Director
The Tour - Writer
41st and Central- The Untold Story of the LA Black Panthers - Co-writer

Stu Berg
-----------
Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Freestyle - Director
J. Walter Thompson -Producer
Kenyon & Eckhardt - Producer
Theatre West - Company Director

Mike Hurst
----------------

Professional Experience
---------------------------------

New Blood - Writer/Director
The Baby Juice Express - Writer/ Director
House of the Dead 2 - Director
Room 6 - Writer/Director
The Darkroom - Writer/Director
Pumpkinhead: Blood Feud - Writer/Director
Hardwired - Writer

David Newman
----------------------

Professional Experience
--------------------------- 

Viper - Director, Co-Producer
The Flash - 1st Assistant Director
The A-Team - 2nd Assistant Director
CHiPS - 2nd Assistant Director

Damaso Rodriguez
------------------------

Credits/Published Works
-----------------------------

The Little Foxes (Pasadena Playhouse) - Director
Orson's Shadow (Pasadena Playhouse) - Director
Paradise Lost (Intiman Theatre) - Director

John Swanbeck
-----------------

Professional Experience
--------------------------- 

The Big Kahuna - Director
Marilyn - Director
Greek - Stage Director (U.S. Premiere)

                SCREENWRITING
             ---------------------

David Benullo
---------------

Professional Experience
-------------------------- 

Ra.One - Writer
Hallowed Ground - Writer/Director
Around the World in 80 Days - Co-Writer
The Dead Zone - Writer
The Zeta Project - Writer
Cupid - Writer
The Head - Writer

Rick Mitz
----------------

Professional Experience
--------------------------- 

The Lot - Writer/Creator
Hi, Honey, I'm Home - Writer
TV Guide 50 Best Shows of All Time - Writer
AKA Pablo - Writer-co-creator
“I Love Liberty” - Writer

Mark Myers
---------------------

Professional Experience
--------------------------- 

George of the Jungle  - Writer
Fillmore! - Writer
Teamo Supremo - Writer


Bruce Postman
---------------

Bruce Postman has been a working screenwriter for over 25 years, having optioned or written more than a dozen screenplays.  He was Creative Consultant on three Henry Jaglom films and won a Student Academy Award for writing, producing and directing his short film “Swag.” He has directed and produced 30 award winning documentaries. Finally, he has worked as a film distributor, a studio and agency story analyst, a theater director and a set designer.  He previously taught screenwriting at NYU's Tisch School of the Arts.

Lenny Ripps
-----------------------

Professional Experience
------------------------------------ 

Frankenweenie - Screenwriter
Full House - Writer/Producer
Brandy & Mr. Whiskers - Writer
I'm With Her - Writer
The Lot - Writer
Love Boat: The Next Wave - Writer
The Good News - Writer
Me & The Boys - Writer
Bosom Buddies - Writer
Rodney Dangerfield: It's Not Easy Bein' Me - Writer


Jack Weinstein
--------------------------

Professional Experience
----------------------------------- 

Midnight Dancing - Screenwriter
Grown-Ups - Screenwriter
Lois N' Clark - Writer
The Wonder Years - Writer


Seth Winston
----------------

Professional Experience 
---------------------------

She's Out of Control - Screenwriter
Session Man - Writer



To Know The All Faculty Members Name and Their Work Experience Click The Link.... http://columbiacollege.edu/faculty/profiles


----------

